# studs vs chains



## gregy133 (Feb 22, 2010)

what does everyone think is better? im not sure if i find some chains or just put in some studs. i have a raptor 250 mostly just going to use to ride around on the saginaw bay and might do a little fishing with it


----------



## catman04 (Jan 20, 2009)

I prefer Kold Kutter studs.


----------



## j-rock (Dec 17, 2008)

dont know about studs, but my chains made a hugh difference,once u but them on a couple of times there pretty easy.i use zip ties to get them tight.


----------



## pilsbury38 (Jan 2, 2010)

IMO chains


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

Chains will always give better traction, but they are also a pain to put on and if not properly installed will cause problems when you least them and may cause damage. Studs probably give sufficient traction in most cases for crossing lakes but will do little or nothing accross country.


----------



## Tess (Nov 24, 2005)

Just installed chains on my quad for saginaw bay fishing and plowing driveway. Not Cheap, cost about $120 for all 4, but night and day difference on glare ice areas, loose snow on glare ice and your not going anywhere, the drifts suck. It took me about an hour to install all 4, I took the tires off, don't know if it was faster or not. Does scratch up pole barn floor. I will be taking them off after season.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

One little trick that helps a little with installing chains is to either take off the tires or jack up the unit and deflate the tire. That way you can get them on tighter which is important.


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim..47 said:


> Chains will always give better traction, but they are also a pain to put on and if not properly installed will cause problems when you least them and may cause damage. Studs probably give sufficient traction in most cases for crossing lakes but will do little or nothing accross country.


 
I disaggree, I used to ice race quads. I would go with the kold cutter studs. I would suggest you buy the ice tires and then spend a day in the summer with a drill and a 5/16 nut driver bit. 

When I raced I had close to 2,000 studs in my tires. My quad would turn great and get out of the hole great too. 

The thing about studs is having the right tires for them. 

Cost is more then what chains will cost you. But in my opinion it is worth the investment.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

With 2,000 studs I'm sure you do get good traction, maybe even climb mountains heh? :lol:


----------



## dasuper (Sep 23, 2007)

Watch the rumage sales for used chains cheap. Deflate the tires, install the chains reinflate tires. Have done it for years works good on ice or in the snow. Martin


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

Jim..47 said:


> With 2,000 studs I'm sure you do get good traction, maybe even climb mountains heh? :lol:


 
I would loose about 200 of them by the end of the race.


----------

